# The Ashes series...



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Have anyone here read any of the Ashes series by William Johnstone? It is a series about the world after the SHTF and is very eye opening when it comes to the political times we are in. I originally became a big fan of William Johnstones westerns, especially the "Last Mountain Man" and the "First Mountain Man" series. I highly recommend reading any and all of Johnston's books!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read a couple of the Out of the Ashes books back in the 80's. Not sure I'd use them as a foundation for preparing, but they are very well written, entertaining and I don't regret reading the couple I read. I left the last one I was reading on a plane, got disgusted with myself and didn't pick them back up.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Not so much about prepping, more about having to create a society from the "ashes" of a TWAWKI event.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

redhawk said:


> Not so much about prepping, more about having to create a society from the "ashes" of a TWAWKI event.


Kind of part of prepping. If things fall apart, we can't simply stay in a hole.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I also read them in the 80's I think I read like the first 9 or so books and left off there, I started reading the Last Mountain Man Series in College in the 90's one of them was required reading for class "Justice in Literature" as well as the bible, and Shakespeare, and a few others. But I was hooked on the Last Mountain Man series and still pick them up from time to time today great books and like someone else said all well wrote.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Innkeeper said:


> I also read them in the 80's I think I read like the first 9 or so books and left off there, I started reading the Last Mountain Man Series in College in the 90's one of them was required reading for class "Justice in Literature" as well as the bible, and Shakespeare, and a few others. But I was hooked on the Last Mountain Man series and still pick them up from time to time today great books and like someone else said all well wrote.


I have the majority of the Last Mountain Man series...Smoke has a good idea of what is right and wrong!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've read most of his Mountain Men books, and I think another series was the Eagle(?) series? But then I started getting saddle sores.
Glad to hear about this other series tho, I'll be looking for it. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Warning. The Ashes series has what they call "adult content," though I always wondered why it is called that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm reading Celtic Fairy tales. It's a free book off Amazon so what the heck. I read out of the ashes in the 80's and never knew it was flagged as adult content. See I learned something!


----------

